# [SOLVED] ATI x1200 problem



## masti07 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi,

I've recently installed windows 7 RC on my desktop. I'm having ATI radeon x1200, but the problem is that, I'm not able to find the correct video driver for installation. I tried installing CCC from ATI site but it didn't work. It gives no problem during installation, but when I see the installed folder, its always empty-no files are installed! :4-dontkno I tried it twice using different ccc versions.

Please help me.

system specs:
OS: win7 RC 32Bit
Processor : AMD sempron LE 1250
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon X1200


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: ATI x1200 problem*

Hi, welcome to TSF

The Catalyst Control Center needs *Microsoft .NET Framework* to be installed.

Have you tried installing just the graphics driver without the CCC?

Please post a link to the driver you're trying to use. Is it for Windows 7 or Vista? Is it 32 or 64 bit?


----------



## masti07 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: ATI x1200 problem*

This is the link: 
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx

I selected 
>>>Motherboard/Integrated Video Drivers
>>>Individual Catalyst Components
>>>Windows 7 32-bit 
>>>Display Driver Only (24.7 MB) 
Second time I selected 
>>>Catalyst Control Center (47.1 MB)

Both didn't work

I'm not able to install .net framework from the link that u gave....
(setup is not executing ....)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: ATI x1200 problem*

Try this download page instead: *http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx*

If you select Win7 32bit from the first menu, it doesn't list your X1200, so try Vista 32bit (Win7/Vista drivers are usually compatible). Then in the second menu select Integrated/Motherboard, and in the third menu select Radeon XPress 1200 and click the Go button to download.


----------



## masti07 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: ATI x1200 problem*

I downloaded Full Software Suite (44.5 MB)
Installed it n this is what i got .... 
________________________________________________________________
log report:
*Existing packages*
ATI Catalyst Install Manager
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable
*Packages for install*
_ Catalyst Control Center_
Final Status:	Success
Version of Item:	2009.0225.1546.28221
Size:	150 Mbytes
_ ATI Display Driver_
Final Status:	Fail
 Version of Item:	8.591.0.0000
Size:	90 Mbytes
*Error messages*
Driver Install: the specified driver package was not installed for matching devices
_____________________________________________________
It shows CCC in start menu ....but its not opening


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: ATI x1200 problem*

If the Vista32 driver isn't working properly, it looks like your integrated X1200 is not fully supported in Win7 yet. Hopefully they'll have new drivers by the time 7 is officially released in October.


----------



## masti07 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: ATI x1200 problem*

ok....thanks for your help


----------

